# Radio question?



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

I took my boat out on erie yesterday for the first time went outta geneva northwest west of the perch pack got 34 in the box threw back a few and was wondering if anyone was using a radio I just recently pucked up a standard horizon hx290 and didn't hear anyone except a crackle on channel 16, I didn't try a radio check but might try to sneak back out this afternoon boat was a blue lund side console not moving fast only have a 20 pushing me. If any one can help it would be great let me know a channel #and il tune in today thanks.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Lot of of guys use channel 68. I think channel 16 is coast guard.


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks and yeah 16 is cg il keep it on 68 its only a handheld radio and I will never travel further then 4 miles out but atleast the weather channel comes threw crisp.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

just drive down to the lakefront and call out for a radio check. ch 68. adjust your squelch untill the loud noise fades away.


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

What is Squelsh?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

squelch adjust your pickup power...if your radio is picking up lots of static and fuzz. adjust squelch so it tunes it out.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh.. alright thanks.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

freyedknot said:


> just drive down to the lakefront and call out for a radio check. ch 68. adjust your squelch untill the loud noise fades away.


Do a radio check before you leave the marina. If it does not work there, it will not work out on the lake either...

Some times I get no response at the marina because no one else is listening (or responding). At these times I will send someone with the portable up dock some distance and check that way too - boat to portable. (Yup, redundant everything for Erie...)


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

try a radio check on ch 68 if nobody answers try ch 79. those are the most used channels out there. but I would recommend you invest in a mountable radio and a good antenna. a hand held radio just isn't good for lake erie, they just don't get very much range. you can pick up a radio that will work good for around 150.00 then get a good antenna something like the Shakespeare 5225 xt or the xp or flt which costs a little more money. you can pick up the xt for around 125.00 on ebay and the xp or flt for about 165.00 up. but having a good antenna is the heart of your radio system.

I have an old radio I paid like 139.00 for then bought one of those 40.00 antennas and was happy. then I was told how important the antenna is. so I found a good 9'6" antenna a Shakespeare 5399 for 168.00. they are about 175.00 to over 200.00 on ebay now. but it was one of the best investments I have made. I can talk to people I couldn't even hear before. if you do happen to get the 5399 or any other 9'6" antenna you need to get a heavy duty ss mount. good luck and good fishing.
sherman


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Don't rey on a handheld, get a mountable with an 8' foot longer antenna. Ask around sometimes you can get a good used one from someone who is ugrading. find out what channel the tow boats operate on, they'll give you a check everytime where I operate in the west end.


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks guys,


----------



## SteelEyes (Jul 1, 2013)

winchesters/diesel
One thing to consider if you do by a new fixed mount radio & antenna; If you have a fishfinder with GPS, or some other GPS/Navigation system on your boat, it is likely that it can hook to the VHF radios with DSC functionality. This will give you a lot of new options with direct calling and with distress signalling. Something to read up on prior to purchase.


----------

